# Official Tour de France Stage 13 Vittel → Colmar (200km)



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Surely a breakaway. Maybe one for the leaders.

The stage has radios, so what will happen?


----------



## Andrew1 (May 27, 2009)

Andy Schleck.


----------



## bubbha70 (Aug 8, 2004)

Carlos Sastre


----------



## Spunout (Aug 12, 2002)

Somebody please attack.


----------



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Carlos Sastre


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Spunout said:


> Somebody please attack.


_Somebody_ will definately attack, but whether or not any GC contenders try to contest the stage is another matter. 

My prediction: Cadel Evans will attack hard and get pulled back in before the finish. The stage will be won by another person out of contention. 

Nocentini stays in yellow.


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

Lance.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

Pelizotti for the stage and the polka dot jersey.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Pelizotti will definitely be out on the hunt.

I say the stage will go to...

Chavanel.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rogger said:


> Pelizotti for the stage and the polka dot jersey.


Pelizotti, while anyone near the GC will continue to bore their way to a TdF win...saving it all for Mont Ventoux


----------



## harlond (May 30, 2005)

Kim Kirchen


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> Pelizotti, while anyone near the GC will continue to bore their way to a TdF win...saving it all for Mont Ventoux


Hey, the battle for the green jersey is as exciting as ever... :mad2:


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Break goes again as everyone saves matches for the weekend.


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rogger said:


> Hey, the battle for the green jersey is as exciting as ever... :mad2:


I thought that same thing as I was pulling out my eyelashes with tweezers.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> I thought that same thing as I was pulling out my eyelashes with tweezers.


After you were done nairing your 'nads?


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Pelizotti is mad he missed the last attack today. He wants KOM. Pelizotti


----------



## zphogan (Jan 27, 2007)

Luis Leon Sanchez.


----------



## SicBith (Jan 21, 2008)

CVV got nothing to lose, and it's not like the boys are really working hard for Tyler.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

PLS ATTACK... if not,it will be another boring stage....


----------



## thechriswebb (Nov 21, 2008)

Hard stage with a downhill finish?

I would love to see George take this one

I can see him breaking away, almost making it, and a large deer coming out of nowhere and smashing into him 2k from the line, though.


----------



## weltyed (Feb 6, 2004)

pellizotti is still on my list for going on teh SECOND mtn stage instead of the first. he may want the mountain jersey, but he doesnt need to win the stage to take it. i dont know if he even has to take tha last climb to be in dots.

ummm, lets go with Mikel Astarloza. i know he is on the same team as Egoi, but im gonna go with him anyway.

EDIT @ 10pm: I change to *Luis Sanchez*. Just got funny feeling after watching todays stage.


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

yancy0303 said:


> Lance.


Either you are joking or don't understand stage racing (at least this stage).


----------



## yancy0303 (Feb 13, 2008)

lancezneighbor said:


> Either you are joking or don't understand stage racing (at least this stage).


Not joking, I think there will be attacks and astana will counter-attack and the favorites will finish together. Although the break (with Pelozotti and Martinez) will probably succeed, especially if the weather turns bad as it is supposed to, but they could get caught by the favs, in which case Lance is as good a pick as any.


----------



## SRV (Dec 26, 2006)

David Moncoutie


----------



## jitters (Jul 8, 2007)

Egoi Martinez.


----------



## allison (Apr 19, 2006)

Pelizotti


----------



## nims (Jul 7, 2009)

Boonan


----------



## BassNBrew (Aug 4, 2008)

menchov


----------



## Sojourneyman (Jun 22, 2007)

Cadel


----------



## stevesbike (Jun 3, 2002)

good day for Saxo to send Frank early since he's still close on GC, forcing Astana to respond , while Andy bides his time?


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

The only rider who matters and who _might_ attack is Menchov. If he feels strong, he could just decide on making a "S**t or Bust" bid for GC glory.

For the rest, they are like Rabbits in Astana's headlights - too scared to make a move just in case it is the wrong one.


----------



## AIE (Feb 2, 2004)

No one can climb with Contador. Who's respectable going up, but can descend incredibly? 

If you had mountain bike skills like Cadel, wouldn't you attack on that Cat 1 with two climbs to go, and then rely on your descending? He ain't winning uphill, he might as well try winning downhill.

I think this will be a good stage.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

This is totally Menchov's stage. But his form and luck apparently sucks.

I will guess Egoi Martinez for some reason. It's probably gonna be a GC rider, though.


----------



## baker921 (Jul 20, 2007)

Franco Pellizotti


----------



## oarsman (Nov 6, 2005)

*Kreuziger*

Although he might be a bit too high on GC and won't go if Pellozotti is in a break. Pellozotti and Martinez are good picks too. Good day to get lots of polka dots. I do wonder if they might be a bit too tired to take it.

Don't think it will be one of the true GC favourites, but someone who is there or thereabouts, especially if his team has a GC favourite as well. That's why I am picking Kreuziger. I am hoping for attacks by the likes of one of the Schlecks (probably Frank), either Wiggins or CVV, or someone from Liquigas. Haven't seen anything from Gerdemann, so he might be active tomorrow.


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

Normally I would say Menchov as well but seems like the best thing for him to do now is just save energy and ride the Vuelta.

I'll go with a breakaway with Ten Dam.


----------



## Maximus_XXIV (Nov 10, 2008)

Jens in a 3 man break.


----------



## swuzzlebubble (Aug 4, 2008)

zphogan said:


> Luis Leon Sanchez.


+1 for me.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

jens voigt


----------



## BroughAJ (Jul 19, 2008)

*Egoi Martinez*, though for some reason Linus Gerdemann's name keeps whispering in my ears.


----------



## frenchyxc (Jul 30, 2008)

franco pellizotti


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

Linus Gerdemann


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

It's a big group kind of day. Will include Hushovd in the break again for points, covered by Hincapie or Eisel or Rogers. With Efimkin and Ballan and couple random Frenchies and Euskaltels. 

To be caught on the Platzerwiesel, all except Jérémy Roy (Fra) Française des Jeux, and José Ivan Gutierrez Palacios (Spa) Caisse d'Epargne, who battle on to be caught by the remaining elite group of ~40 in the final 10k.


----------



## Phantomphan (Oct 17, 2005)

Richard Virenque


----------



## DarkSaturn (May 11, 2007)

Franco Pellizotti


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

This is a tough one. I don't think many of the GC riders will pick this stage as a good attaching stage. Too much space between the top of the last climb and the finish line. I think a break will most likely survive. I'll take Sylvain Chavanel.


----------



## pdh777 (Oct 7, 2005)

Sastre


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

Egoi.


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

I might change my guess to Chavanel. He really wants a stage and said it will come soon. It might be his day.

Still sticking with Egoi for now.


----------



## Slow Eddie (Jun 28, 2004)

He burned me a couple stages ago. I'm hoping he punctures and ends up in the grupetto.


----------



## uzziefly (Jul 15, 2006)

Franco Pellizotti.


----------



## Falling Snow (Apr 2, 2008)

No clue...  so I guess:

Franco Pellizotti


----------



## JohnHenry (Aug 9, 2006)

rogger said:


> After you were done nairing your 'nads?


and then dipping them in kerosene


----------



## Jokull (Aug 13, 2007)

David Moncoutie

And, since I will be away over the weekend, my picks for Stages 14 and 15 are:
Stage 14: Mark Cavendish
Stage 15: Alberto Contador


----------



## barelfly (Nov 7, 2008)

cadel for me


----------



## FredBlack (Sep 6, 2006)

Cadel Evans


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

Vincenzo Nibali


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

Chavanel


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Jens Voigt


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

JohnHenry said:


> and then dipping them in kerosene


Caliente!


----------



## waitforme (Jan 20, 2007)

Chavenel


----------



## 04R1000 (Feb 8, 2004)

Franco Pellizotti


----------



## nOOky (Mar 20, 2009)

Andy Schleck. Pellizotti is too tapped out, although I'd like to see him take it.


----------



## QuiQuaeQuod (Jan 24, 2003)

iliveonnitro said:


> The stage has radios, so what will happen?



I think this is a day for a good old 2-3 team alliance. Multiple attacks by multiple teams, all with the goal of putting the hurt on Astana and stopping them from riding tempo at the front all day controlling the race... like they no doubt plan to do.

If another team has a chance, they need to start throwing monkey wrenches, and hope one connects.


----------



## j3fri (Dec 31, 2006)

dr hoo said:


> I think this is a day for a good old 2-3 team alliance. Multiple attacks by multiple teams, all with the goal of putting the hurt on Astana and stopping them from riding tempo at the front all day controlling the race... like they no doubt plan to do.
> 
> If another team has a chance, they need to start throwing monkey wrenches, and hope one connects.


i really hope so man.... levi is gone.. astana is slightly weaker,its the perfect time to attack them..


----------



## iliveonnitro (Feb 19, 2006)

Closing entries because Chavanel is in the break. Sigh...


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

What, no one had Hausler? LOL, man I never saw that one coming. Nice work by him.


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

j3fri said:


> i really hope so man.... levi is gone.. astana is slightly weaker,its the perfect time to attack them..


despite how strong they were today i dont recall seeing much of levi at the front setting the pace. he's been riding behind his teammates wasnt showing any aggression. Astana did great all things considered.

big win for Henrich though awesome to watch.


----------



## tron (Jul 18, 2004)

Pellizotti lost 7.5 minutes today. How did that happen?


----------



## rocco (Apr 30, 2005)

tron said:


> Pellizotti lost 7.5 minutes today. How did that happen?



It's the hair... it got saturated with rain water the weight of which slowed him down.


----------



## rogger (Aug 19, 2005)

rocco said:


> It's the hair... it got saturated with rain water the weight of which slowed him down.


Must have felt like dragging a sheep out of a pond.


----------



## gh1 (Jun 7, 2008)

rogger said:


> Must have felt like dragging a sheep out of a pond.


lol, thanks i needed that


----------

